# Post Cycle Support/Stoked FAQ



## workingatit43 (Apr 17, 2008)

This was put together by dmangiarelli great info


        Post Cycle Support??®/Stoked??® FAQ


Q: What is Trans-reveratrol?
A: Trans-resveratrol is a natural antioxidant that comes from wine grapes. It has many uses including purging free radicals, inhibiting estrogen, and raising testosterone as seen in many independent studies. It is this compound which researchers believe leads to the health of the French people that eat a high fat diet.

Q: What is Icariin?
A: Icariin comes from the extract of Horny Goat Weed and has been shown to raise testosterone in independent lab tests.

Q: How do you dose Post Cycle Support??®/Stoked??®?
A: 2 in the am and 2 in the PM. Stoked??® can be taken 90 minutes pre-workout for a great pump effect.

Q: Why do you have two identical products with different names?
A: Some folks wanted a product to take between cycles so we named the product Stoked??® to avoid confusing PCT and between cycle  products.

Q: What benefits does Stoked??® offer me for my supplementation program?
A: It has been reported that Stoked??® increases the pump you get when taken approximately 90 minutes pre-workout. Stoked??® will also help to control estrogen, boost testosterone and cleanse the system of mass robbing free radicals. 

Q: What is PCT?
A: A PCT regimen is what you take after a cycle of steroids, injectible or oral. It is short for Post Cycle Therapy.

Q: What is a SERM?
A: A SERM is  an Selective  Estrogen  Receptor  Modulator.  Basically a  SERM is used  to prevent  estrogen  from binding to breast tissue after a cycle of steroids. This process of estrogen binding to breast tissue makes the tissue grow and forms what are commonly referred to as "man boobs" or "moobs". A medical term is gynecomastia or "gyno". Certain classes of steroids will aromatize while you take it making more estrogen which increases the chances of developing gyno. A SERM is used to counter the higher levels of estrogen so they don't attach to breast tissue estrogen receptors and cause gyno.

Q: How can I use Post Cycle Support??® in my PCT regimen?
A: Post Cycle Support??® can be run in place of a SERM or as a test booster along side of your SERM.

Q: Can I use Post Cycle Support??® for cycles other than Epistane or its clones?
A: Yes. In combination with other PCT products Post Cycle Support??® makes a great base for your PCT. It has been reported that Post Cycle Support??® has been the base for many successful PCT's for compounds other than Epistane.

Q: What Compounds can I use Post Cycle Support??® for?
A: Post Cycle Support??® seems to be best suited for Oral cycles. It was originally designed as a PCT for Epistane and its clones. It has been used successfully as PCT after Bold (1,4AD), P-Plex (Pherplex Clones), and 19-Norandrostenadione products such as Trena. Post Cycle Support??® makes a great base to any PCT. Each PCT will have different components due to the compounds and their side effects and the discussion of such is outside of the scope of this document. 

Q: What makes Post Cycle Support??® a good choice for PCT?
A: Post Cycle Support??® contains Trans-resveratrol which has been shown to have estrogen antagonistic properties in breast tissue in independent studies. Post Cycle Support??® also contains Horny Goat Weed (Icariin) which is a natural test booster. Trans-resveratrol is an anti-oxidant as well helping to cleanse unwanted toxins (free radicals) from the body created by strenuous exercise.

Q: Can Post Cycle Support??® protect someone was is prone to gyno from getting it from a designer cycle?
A: Post Cycle Support??® could not make such a claim. It would probably be prudent to say that no product could claim to protect anyone from getting gyno, let alone someone that is prone to it. In theory, these products could possibly help to avoid symptoms and aggravation. (is this evasive enough?)

Q: How does oral Trans-resveratrol differ from Trans-dermal?
A: Aside form the obvious, Trans-dermal products donâ??????t contain Quercetin and Pepperine to aid in absorption and digestion.

Q: What is a Pulse Cycle?
A: Pulsing is a method of taking a steroid where you  ingest the oral between two and four times a week on workout days. The theory is that you will have enough off time to return to normal and make your PCT easier.

Q: How can I use Post Cycle Support??® for my pulse cycle?
A: Post Cycle Support??® can be used on your off days as an estrogen modulator as well as a test booster. It can also be used as a PCT product taken after your pulse cycle is finished.

Q: What is an NHA Stack? (From Seth)
A: The term NHA stands for Non-Hormonal Anabolic. It refers to any supplement that is anabolic in nature without it being hormonal. Meaning, there are no pre-cursors or hormones themselves within the product. In essence it is what most refer to as "natural" supplements.  

Q: Is an NHA stack right for me? (From Seth)
A: It depends... If you are a healthy individual cleared by your physician, have a well-planned diet, and training regimen then YES! A NHA stack could be right for you. Many individuals should not be on or do not want to take hormonal products, thus an NHA stack is a very nice alternative that can sometimes provide equally as satisfying results.

Q: What is an example of a good NHA stack?
A: An Arachidonic Acid (AA) product such as X-Factor??® by Molecular Nutrition and a testosterone booster such as Activate Xtreme??® by Designer Supplements would stack synergistically with Stoked??® for an incredible NHA stack. You would get the benefits of a testosterone boost, estrogen control and and putting your body into an anabolic state. This is one example as there are many other non-hormonal products that would stack synergistically with Stoked??®.

Q: Are there any side effects from Trans-Resveratrol?
A:  None have been reported.

Q: Can I take Stoked??®/Post Cycle Support??® on an empty stomach or with food?
A: The products can be taken with or without food.

Q: Do I need to take time off between cycles of Stoked??®/Post Cycle Support??®?
A: You can take the products continuously although like any product that raises Testosterone cycling is recommended. (Not sure on this one. I donâ??????t see anything that would pose a need to cycle)

Q: How much time should I wait between taking doses?
A: The optimal time between doses is 8-12 hours.



        Ingredients:
        Trans-Resveratrol 50%                   1200 mg
        Quercetin 95%                               1200 mg
        Horny Goat Weed 20% (Icarin)        500 mg
        Piperidine 95%                                 30 mg

        Post Cycle Support??® was developed specifically as a PCT product for Epistane??® and it's clones. We had great success with the product for this use but as time went on people started asking if they could use the product between cycles or as a standalone. Our response was to release STOKED??®!??® Both products contain the same powerful formula which boosts testosterone, combats estrogen and provides antioxidants to remove metabolic waste known as free radicals, from the muscles after intense physical exercise.

        Post Cycle Support??® is great post cycle and can be used stand alone as your SERM substitute for it's powerful estrogen antagonistic properties or it can compliment the use of a SERM in post cycle to help with estrogen modulation[2][3] and testosterone recovery[4].As a side benefit, many people have reported having better quality and deeper sleep while taking Post Cycle Support??®. As you know, deeper sleep contributes to the release of GH, IGF-1 and testosterone. We all want more of that! If you are planning a cycle or getting near the end of one pick up the best Post Cycle Support??® supplement on the market.

        Stoked??® is our between cycle and standalone product. Stoked??® is intended to be a natural testosterone booster as well as an anti estrogenic. Anecdotal evidence for this product suggests that taken as a pre-workout supplement it has increased pumps in the gym and increased strength. It has also been reported to induce better quality and deeper sleep and even caused users to have several vivid dreams. This deeper sleep can lead to a release of GH and IGF-1 and increased testosterone levels. Are you Stoked??®?


        Trans-Resveratrol:
        This compound is like sliced bread to the supplement industry. There are many different health benefits to come from resveratrol, but we picked it up for one in particular. Resveratrol is capable of modulating estrogenic receptors as well as controlling aromatase, giving it that One Two Punch for estrogen control.[2][3] Research has shown its estrogenic modulation capabilities to increase sperm production by stimulating the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis. [1]

        Horny Goat Weed:
        Horny Goat Weed (HWG) is a great source of the testosterone mimetic, Icariin. Research on Icariin has shown it to increase circulating testosterone levels as well as improve reproductive organs, making it a great therapeutic for hypoandrogenic states (like right after a steroids cycle). [4]

        On top of the testosterone mimetic capabilities of icariin, it also has some very interesting metabolites. In vivo research has shown icariin to metabolize into icaritin and desmethylicaritin. [5] What's great about these guys is the fact that (like resveratrol) are very strong estrogenic receptor antagonists. [6][7]


        Quercetin & Piperine:
        Well we've got our pretty sick product here, but there poses one small problem, and that's absorption and bioavailability. Icariin and Resveratrol do not have the greatest bioavailablity in all the land so we gave them a little help with Quercetin and Piperine. Quercetin is used because it is the most potent natural inbitor of estrone sulfanase which degrades compounds like resveratrol. [15] This makes not only aids in absorption, but enhances antiestrogenic activity. Piperine is another addition because it enhances the ability of your intestines to absorb nutrients and phytochemicals. [16] Additionally, piperine may also inhibit the glucuronidase enzyme, another enzyme which degrades resveratrol.[17]

        References:
        1.trans-Resveratrol, a natural antioxidant from grapes, increases sperm output in healthy rats. Juan ME, Gonz?lez-Pons E, Munuera T, Ballester J, Rodr?guez-Gil JE, Planas JM. J Nutr. 2005 Apr;135(4):757-60

        2.The red wine polyphenol resveratrol displays bilevel inhibition on aromatase in breast cancer cells. Wang Y, Lee KW, Chan FL, Chen S, Leung LK. Toxicol Sci. 2006 Jul;92(1):71-7. Epub 2006 Apr 11

        3.Estrogenic and antiestrogenic properties of resveratrol in mammary tumor models.Bhat KP, Lantvit D, Christov K, Mehta RG, Moon RC, Pezzuto JM. Cancer Res. 2001 Oct 15;61(20):7456-63

        4.The testosterone mimetic properties of icariin. Zhang ZB, Yang QT. Asian J Androl. 2006 Sep;8(5):601-5. Epub 2006 Jun 5.

        5.Determination of rat urinary metabolites of icariin in vivo and estrogenic activities of its metabolites on MCF-7 cells.Liu J, Ye H, Lou Y. Pharmazie. 2005 Feb;60(2):120-5

        6.Estrogenic effects of two derivatives of icariin on human breast cancer MCF-7 cells.Ye HY, Lou YJ. Phytomedicine. 2005 Nov;12(10):735-41

        7.Preparation of two derivatives from icariin and investigation of their estrogen-like effects.Ye HY, Liu J, Lou YJ.Zhejiang Da Xue Xue Bao Yi Xue Ban. 2005 Mar;34(2):131-6

        8.Inhibition of estrone sulfatase in human liver microsomes by quercetin and other flavonoids.Huang Z, Fasco MJ, Kaminsky LS. J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 1997 Sep-Oct;63(1-3):9-15

        9.Piperine modulates permeability characteristics of intestine by inducing alterations in membrane dynamics: influence on brush border membrane fluidity, ultrastructure and enzyme kinetics.Khajuria A, Thusu N, Zutshi U. Phytomedicine. 2002 Apr;9(3):224-31

        10.Impairment of UDP-glucose dehydrogenase and glucuronidation activities in liver and small intestine of rat and guinea pig in vitro by piperine.Reen RK, Jamwal DS, Taneja SC, Koul JL, Dubey RK, Wiebel FJ, Singh J. Biochem Pharmacol. 1993 Jul 20;46(2):229-


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice job Dman!


----------



## craig20 (May 11, 2009)

Very interesting

I saw something about this on the web the other day


----------



## workingatit43 (May 13, 2009)

craig20 said:


> Very interesting
> 
> I saw something about this on the web the other day



Trans-Resveratrol very good and has many benefits.


----------

